# Naturpool: Baustart



## Landschildkröte (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,


Ich habe in den vergangenen Monaten viel gelesen und mich auch im Forum besprochen. In den letzten Wochen haben wir nun angefangen. Der Aushub und die Bodenplatte (LVB C 25/30 mit Bewehrung, 20 cm hoch) sind fertig.


Hier noch mal die Basics:

Schwimmbecken: 10 x 3 x 1,5 Meter hoch, kein Fischbesatz

Separates Regenerationsbecken: 6 x 1,5 x 1 Meter hoch. Unterteilt in zwei schmale Becken. Das ober soll mit Kaskade/Wasserfall in das niedrigere Becken überlaufen. (Reinigung über Schieber mit Schmutzablass DN110 und Bodenablauf vorgesehen)

Der Oberflächenschmutz im Schwimmbecken wird durch die Überlaufkannte auf der kompletten rechten Seite gespült. (Abgesunkenen Schmutz beabsichtigen wir wird durch einen Poolroboter zu entfernen.) Ein kleines flaches Überlaufbecken wird zum Planschen und „Füße waschen“ genutzt (hier muss man durchlaufen, um ins Schwimmbecken zu gelangen)

Per Schwerkraft über Vorfilter in das Regenerationsbecken. Mechanische Vorfilterung durch 10 Liter-Filterkorb, Maschenweite: 1 mm (im Baukastenprinzip ggf. auch Filterschaum oder Substratkartusche nachträglich einsetzbar). Wir wollen der Kammer des Vorfilters etwas mehr Platz lassen, um evtl. die Möglichkeit zu haben andere Vorfiltertechnik einzusetzen. (z.B. später auswechselbar gegen TF)

Das Regenerationsbecken beabsichtigen wir in zwei schmale Becken von 60 cm Breite wir zu teilen (Höhenversetzt). Das obere soll mit Kaskade/Wasserfall in das niedrigere Becken überlaufen. (Reinigung über Schieber mit Schmutzablass DN110 und Bodenablauf vorgesehen)

Anschließend mit Pumpe nach oben: Rücklauf mehrere Leitungen in DN 110 und per Einströmdüsen zurück ins Schwimmbecken.

Notüberlauf, um das überschüssiges Wasser z:B. bei Regen abzuleiten sind eingeplant

Ausführung: Mit 24er-Schalsteinen ausgeführt, Bewährungen und Beton gefüllt (Für das Regenerationsbecken nehmen wir schmalere Steine)


Ich habe noch zwei sehr dringende Fragen: 

Variante 1 sieht einen gemeinsamen Schacht für den Vorfilter und die Pumpe direkt am SB-Rand vor.

Variante 2: Die Pumpe könnte aber auch etwa 4 Meter weiter entfernt vom SB, in den Keller gelegt werden (Vorteil: trocken und besseres Hantieren, viel Platz: Nachteil: längere Rohrleitungswege)


Ist ein automatischer Wassernachlauf notwendig oder kann man Verdunstungswasser einfach manuell nachfüllen? Wie macht ihr das?


Vielen Dank

Monika


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

In deinem Fall würde ich das Verdunstungswasser manuell nachfüllen.


----------



## Landschildkröte (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

Wie handhabst du das?
Hast du noch eine Empfehlung bzgl Pumpe am Beckenrand oder im Keller?

LG monika


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe in Teichnähe einen Wasserhahn von wo aus ich bei Bedarf mit dem Schlauch nachfülle. Ich würde die Pumpe zwischen dem Regenerationsbecken und dem Schwimmbereich einbauen, so bekäme die Pumpe sauberes Wasser. Hast du auch vor eine UVC einzubauen, welche Pumpe willst du einbauen?


----------



## wander-falke (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Monika,

Pumpe:
Ich würde die Pumpe soweit als möglich, (mind 2 m sagt ein Elektriker) vom "Schwimmteich" weglegen.
In den Vorfilterkeller, ich weiß nicht, In den Keller sicherlich ja, wenn sich keine alternative bietet.

Wasserverlust
Rechnerisch komme ich auf ca 40m² Wasseroberfläche (SB+RB) bei deiner Anlage, ohne Fusspflegebecken mit div Wasserfällen.
1 cm Wasserdifferenz sind 400 ltr Wasser. Je nachdem wie dein System mit Toleranzen umgehen kann kommen da schnell mal 5 -10 cm Differenz zusammen.

Ich habe 45qm Teich zuz Flachwasser und bBF. Ich merke jetzt schon dass ich mehr Wasserverlust habe als vorher.
Ich werde mir eine Toilettenpegelschalter einbauen.
Ich habe eine Brunnendruckleitung, daher benötige ich kein Trinkwasser.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

Bei einem Schwimmteich würde ich eine Kleinspannungspumpe einbauen. Bei ca. 60m³ Wasserinhalt würde eine 5000l Pumpe reichen, die braucht zwischen 40 - 50 Watt und der Teich wird 2 x am Tag umgesetzt.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Apr. 2016)

Hättest ja ruhig hier weiterschreiben können:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturpool-mit-schwierigen-grundstücksgegebenheiten.45717/

-keine BA eingebaut- einer der häufigsten von Teichlern bereuten Unterlassungen

-wenn eine MotorPumpe trocken in einem verschlossenen Filterkeller angeschlossen ist....ist es kein Problem auch unter 2m Abstand..

-Kleinspannungspumpen sind meiner Meinung nach nur notwendig beim Nachrüsten von Teichen mit "Baufehlern" oder veralteten Bauwesen mit gepumten Filteranlagen, die ja auch irgendwie verkauft werden müsssen.
Bei Neubau sind diese nicht notwendig....wenn man anders planen und bauen kann.
-teuer -nicht sparsam -anfällig (es gab da mal diese 12V Pümpchen von Oase wo einige nicht glücklich waren...)
Wäre auf meiner pers. Liste der Pumpenversionen für Schwimmteiche auf Platz 2 - von hinten.

Platz 1 wegen der "geringen Investitionskosten", wartungsarm, verschleißfrei, energiesparend ein Luftheber (aber einmaliger Aufwand für einen LH Schacht)
Platz 2 eine trocken angeschlossene Flowpumpe, die auch sehr energiesparend  sind, aber sehr teuer
Platz 3 eine energiesparende, gute trocken angeschlossene Motorpumpe (Messner ecotec 2 plus, Aquaforte ecomax)
Platz 4 Kleinspannungspumpe
Platz 5 alle Pumpen, die im Wasser getaucht arbeiten.

Natürlich alle Pumpenvariationen hinter einem Filter......oder zumindest Platz lassen.

Poolsaugroboter:
-benötigen ausreichend Sog----das wird mit einer energiesparenden, kleinen Pumpe wohl nicht funktionieren- also extra leistungsstarke Pumpe für den Robi....wohin mit dem abgesaugten Mulm???
-einige Teichler hatten auch einmal Versuche mit den Robi´s gemacht....war glaube ich nicht zufriedenstellend...suchfunktion
--------------------

Sorry- ich wollte Dich nicht entmutigen- aber vielleicht kann man noch etwas ändern an der Technik, Verrohrung und Filterabfolge....
Ist der Beton noch weich??
Oder unten. kurz über dem Boden seitlich Flansch rein als "bodennahe Absaugung"??

Wenn es so bleibt wie geplant, wünsche ich klares, sauberes Wasser!


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. Mai 2016)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,


Ich bin jetzt auf Hilfe angewiesen. Der Pflegeaufwand für einen bewachsenen Pflanzenfilter (mit Kies) wird als sehr aufwendig beschrieben. Daher haben wir vor, den Platz des tieferliegenden Filter/Pumpengraben (Innenmaß. 1,2 x 6 m) anders zu nutzen.

Ich würde gern eine einfach umzusetzende Lösung finden (wir sind nicht die Bastler).
Unser gemauerter Filter/Pumpengraben wird sich ja unter Wasserniveau befinden.

Die Kombination Siebfilter als Vorfilter und daran angeschlossenes Mehrkammersystem (am besten fertig gekauft) als Biofilter stelle ich mir praktikabel vor.

Wandskimmer: Spaltsieb in Schwerkraft: von dort aus fließt das Wasser selbstständig in die Mehrkammerfilter: anschließend wird es zurück in das Schwimmbecken gepumpt. (Es ja dann nur eine stromsparende Motorpumpe eingesetzt werden)


Fertige 5-Kammerfilter habe ich folgende entdeckt. (Die Medienanordnung kann man sicher ändern.)

http://www.koi-shop.com/kaufen/kammerfilter/al-reihenfilter-5-kammer-mit-deckel-fuellung/

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...ilter-5-kammer-mit-deckel-fuellung?sPartner=1

180 x 65 x 90 cm ( LxBxH ) Anschlüsse Ein/Ausgang (Schmutzausgang ) in mm :Ø 110 (Ø 5 X 50 ) Das Füllpaket beinhaltet: Filterbürsten, Japanmatten, Bio-Ringe und Aquarock.


Alternative: 5-kammerfilter von Aquaforte http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Specialist-45000-Mehrkammerfilter Maße LxBxH: 206 x 61 x 61 cm


Eine Kombination gibt es auch - Biosieve (kennen sich er einige) http://www.koi-shop.com/kaufen/siebfilter/xclear-biosieve-teichfilter-bis-20000-liter-koi-filter-einzigartiges-biologisches-filtersystem/ Wäre das als Vorfilter vor ein Mehrkammersystem zu schalten?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir Licht ins Technikdunkel bringen. (Der Rohbau wächst langsam aber stetig)

LG
Monika


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Monika,

ja, was: Der Rohbau wächst stetig? Was sollen wir dann noch sagen?
Und, wie hast Du die hier gegebenen Tipps zusammengefasst?


Nach dem Überfliegen dieses Threads ein paar Punkte aus meiner Sicht:

Wandskimmer: so nicht erforderlich. Dein Fusswaschbecken sollte der Skimmer des Pools sein. Ordentlicher gerader Überlauf zum 'Pilzbecken', von da in Richtung Filter.
irgendwie zum Luftheber kommen, keine Pumpe einbauen. Siehe Torstens Bemerkungen.

Bodenablauf einplanen(!) dahinter der Luftheber

kein dauerndes Plätschern designen, das ist nicht oder nur schwer reparabel. Einen ausschaltbaren Wasserfall/Kaskade kann man irgendwo später dazu basteln. Ein Teich muss nicht 24*7*365 h lang plätschern. Wo bekommst Du sonst Abends die herrliche Ruhe her?

Der Pflanzenfilter muss mMn. nicht so tief sein, aber eher noch viel breiter. Ein Zwangswasserführung ohne starke Strömung sollte integriert sein. So kann man später auch einzelne Bereiche ausmisten, wobei bei einem gut funktionierendem Pflanzenfilter kein stinkender Mulm entsteht.
Platz für Filterkeller/Vorfilter einplanen. Von mir aus den Filterkeller schon bauen. Aber: Filter würde ich™ noch gar keine kaufen. Erst später, bei Bedarf, wenn der Pflanzenfilter nicht funktionieren sollte. Wovon ich nicht ausgehe. Es sei denn, Du baust Tims Lösung nach.

So und jetzt müsste man noch genau wissen, was Ihr da zusammen bastelt, bzw. wie weit der Baufortschritt und wie die Umgebung um die Anlage aussieht, bzw. was sie hergibt.
Man könnte/müsste/sollte noch viel dazu schreiben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carsten,

anbei ein Foto des Iststandes vom Haus aus fotografiert.


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Auf der rechten Seite wird der Einstieg per Lieter erfolgen. Ursprünglich war rechts auch ein kl. Überlaufbecken geplant ("Fußwaschbecken"). Das würde leider nicht funktionieren - der Wind blässt von rechts nach links. Also haben wir das verworfen. 

Ein Wandskimmer wird links eingebaut. Sowas gibts ja auch mit integriertem Spaltsieb (z:b: von Fiap, teuer aber groß). Wir sind, wie gesagt, nicht die großen Bastler/Tüfftler. Ich hoffe durch das integrierte Spaltsieb auf einfache Installation.

Anschließend fehlt uns noch die Biologie. Dafür ist das niedrige Becken (vorne im Bild) vorgesehen. Innenmaß: 1,2 x 6 x Meter, 1 Meter hoch. Je mehr wir im Netz über den Aufbau etc. recherchierten, umso weiter weg rückte die Vision eines pflegeleichten Pflanzenfilters. Man liest viel von Zusetzen des Kies, Verschlammung...

Und das Plätscher, der Wasserfall... davon träum ich immer noch. Ginge vielleicht noch als Rückführung (schmale Seite rechts, gegenüber dem Skimmer).


LG
Monika

PS: Es ist ganz schön kompliziert. Da möchte man nicht wieder einen Aufstellpool für die Kinder kaufen und hat die tolle Idee von einem Naturpool. Nun stecken wir im Beton, ähm Schlammassel.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2016)

Ist die Hecke im Hintergrund stark Laub abwerfend ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Lieber Helmut,

im Hintergrund ist unser Zaun (zur Strasse) zu sehen. Er ist mit div. __ Kletterpflanzen bewachen. 
Auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen ist eine Hainbuchenhecke (sie steht Nähe der linken Beckenseite) Die bleiben jedoch im Winter belaubt (sehr nützlich).

LG
Monika


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Nun stecken wir im Beton, ähm Schlammassel.


Macht nix, der wird irgendwann mit Wasser zugeschüttet. Dann siehst du ihn nicht mehr 

guck mal da,  und da , eine Firma, vielleicht hilft es Entscheidungen zu treffen......


PS:
Meiner Meinung nach sind bewachsene Bodenfilter mit Kies nicht der richtige Ansatz
Auch die öffentliche Hand baut große Anlagen nicht in Kies, sondern gebrochenem Blähton.
Es muss ja nicht jeder den Aufwand betreiben wie ich.

Und so teuer und pflegeintensiv ist er nicht wie behauptet wird......

Medium 30564 anzeigen    , Medium 30291 anzeigen


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Monika,

hhmmm, schwierig jetzt etwas zu sagen. Ich schreibe einfach mal ...
Erster Gedanke: Ich sehe keinen Bodenablauf ...

Das Design sieht ganz klar nach purem Swimmingpool aus. Blaue Folie, Sandfilteranlage setzen, Chemie rein, klares Wasser, fertsch. Für diese eckige Form gibt es auch Poolhallen, welche die Badesaison sehr verlängern können.

Ich vermute mal, das Foto wurde vom Haus aus aufgenommen.
Warum Ihr dann, vom Haus aus gesehen, das kleine Becken (den Pflanzenfilter) vor den Pool gesetzt habt, das erschließt sich mir nicht.
Ich hätte dieses vor der Hecke geplant, auch als zusätzlichen Lärm-/Sichtschutz zur Straße hin. Bei einem richtig gut bepflanztem Pflanzenfilter habt Ihr dort eine 'grüne Wand'.

Zu den Pflanzenfiltern:
Frage drei Leute und Du bekommst mindestens fünf verschiedene Meinungen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Pflanzenfilter zu klein. Zu schmal und zu tief, denn die Pflanzen müssen den Kies/Blähton/whatever richtig durchwurzeln können. Dann sollte noch eine 'Wasserführung' eingebaut werden, damit das Wasser einen definierten Weg durch das Becken nehmen muss und es kein stehendes Wasser geben kann. Diese Bereiche lassen sich dann auch einfacher reinigen. Etc. pp.
Mehr muss/kann/will ich jetzt nicht schreiben, denn es liest sich so, dass Ihr keinen Pflanzenfilter mehr haben wollt.

Plätschern:
Du darfst Dir diesen Traum gern erfüllen. Ich würde dafür, wie oben schon geschrieben, einen separaten und abschaltbaren Kreislauf planen. So kann es plätschern wann Du willst, Du kannst aber auch einfach mal die abendliche Ruhe genießen. Unterschätze nicht den stetigen 'Krawallpegel' der von einem Wasserfall/einer Kaskade ausgeht.

Technik:
Skimmer, Bodenablauf ... Und wo kommt das Wasser wieder herein?
Ich würde einen, besser zwei Einläufe in halber Höhe auf der rechten Seiten einplanen. Ohne Druck.
Filteranlage: erst einmal Eure Meinung hören ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

danke für Humor und Link. Die Seite kenn ich - gut.
An Blähton hatte ich auch schon gedacht, bzw. recherchiert. Der Liebste (welcher die ganze Sache ja ausbaden muss) hat mich gebeten, eine pflegeleichte Lösung für die Biologie zu finden...

LG
Monika


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> eine pflegeleichte Lösung für die Biologie zu finden...


Ob mehrmals im Jahr Bürsten und Schwämme drücken so pflegeleicht ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.......


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carsten,



DbSam schrieb:


> Warum Ihr dann, vom Haus aus gesehen, das kleine Becken (den Pflanzenfilter) vor den Pool gesetzt habt, das erschließt sich mir nicht.



Die Beckenwand ist ca. 1,70 Meter hoch (vom Boden gemessen). Das kleine Becken wird ja nur 1 Meter. Was man von diesem Fotowinkel nicht sieht: vor dem kleinen Becken ist ein Freigehege  unserer europ. Landschildkröten. Die wechselwarmen Tiere schätzen Sonne. Daher konnte die Anordnung nur so realisiert werden. alles für die Viecher!

Bodenablauf haben wir verzichtet - wie Du schon sagst viele verschiedene Meinungen gehört...

Lg
Monika


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Lieber Andreas,

er hat eher Angst, aller paar Jahre Kies/Blähton austauschen zu müssen. Wie oft muss denn das Substrat erneuert werden? Bzw. wie kann der Aufbau so optimiert werden, dass ich Argumente für einen Pflanzenfilter habe? 

LG
Monika


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Bodenablauf haben wir verzichtet


Das ist eine gute Idee. 
Und daran werdet Ihr auch noch oft denken.

Den Rest Deines Posts versteh ich nicht so recht, denn die Tiefe der Becken ist nicht entscheidend.
Und warum dann gerade der hoch bewachsene Pflanzenfilter den __ Schildkröten Sonne geben soll, das entzieht sich meiner Phantasie völlig.
Aber egal, Ihr seid ja schon fast fertig. Nur noch ein bissel Filter.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Uuui Carsten, Ironie?

noch mal zur Technik: Rückführung sollte ja möglichst gegenüber dem Wandskimmer sein - oder?


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich würde einen, besser zwei Einläufe in halber Höhe auf der rechten Seiten einplanen. Ohne Druck.


Wie genau?


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Uuui Carsten, Ironie?


Ich? Tut mir leid, die beherrsche ich nicht. Gar nicht, nicht einmal ansatzweise, selbst wenn ich wollte. 

Wie genau?
Loch bohren, Rohr rein stecken und Flansch drauf. Je nach gewünschtem Stil kann man sich bei den Teichausstattern mal umschauen.

Mensch Sonne, was soll man noch sagen?
Vor allem wenn das Zeugs, welches zwischen Skimmer und den Einläufen verbaut werden soll, noch nicht einmal ansatzweise definiert ist.
Dein Männel baut und baut und baut. Dann werden hier gegebene Pläne und Tipps irgendwie an den jeweiligen, für uns undefinierten, Baufortschritt angepasst. Was soll denn das zum Schluss werden?

Tut mir leid, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Du noch von anderen Usern Hilfe bekommst. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich wiederhole mich: Ein Meter ist viel zu tief für einen funktionierenden Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Moin Monika,



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Wie oft muss denn das Substrat erneuert werden?


Deutlich weniger als die Bürsten/Schwämme, da ein Großteil der Stoffe biologisch abgebaut wird und weniger stinkt.
Ihr habt keine Kois, die solch eine intensive 5 Kammer-Filterung erforderlich machen......
Ja, ein Vorfilter für den Skimmereintrag ist erforderlich. der ggf öfters entleert werden.

Wenn der Regenerationsbereich mit 30%, der Filterbereich mit 20% und der Schwimmbereich mit 50% Fläche dimensioniert ist reicht das.
Dein Schwimmbereich hat (10mx3m) 30m² ,der mögliche bBF hat (6m x 1,5m) 9 m² ,
Dann kommt noch der z.B nur auf 2 Seiten ca 1m umlaufende bewachsene Regenerationsbereich mit (11 + 3 m ) 14 m² dazu
Dann bist du bei rechnerisch 53 m² (+/-)

                                        SOLL                                IST
reg.-Bereich                     30% 15,9m²                 26% 14m²
bBF                                  20% 10,6                    17%     9m²
Schwimmteich                 50% 26,5m²                 57% 30m²
Summe       53m²

Also du siehst, so verkehrt ist es nicht sich mit einem bBF auseinanderzusetzen, wenn Ihr den überhaupt noch wollt..




Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Wie oft muss denn das Substrat erneuert werden



Wenn dein GöGa immer wieder ein Paar Pflanzen entnimmt, - incl Wurzel, lockert und spült er das Substrat, schafft neuen Wurzelraum, und es stinkt nicht. Sandzeit liegt bei Großanlagen mit Fäkalieneintrag bei 10 - 15 Jahren.




Landschildkröte schrieb:


> wie kann der Aufbau so optimiert werden, dass ich Argumente für einen Pflanzenfilter habe?


Frag doch mal da nach......
=> aber sag denen dass du keine Fäkalien in den Filter pumpst.



_Alles was ich schreibe ist meine persönliche Meinung die ich auch soweit möglich technisch umgesetzt habe.
Also in drei vier Jahren nicht sagen "der Andreas hat gesagt........ "  _


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

grundsätzlich stimme ich mit Dir überein.
Auch den bBF kann man so designen, dass er noch pflegeleichter ist.

Die Probleme welche ich hier sehe, außer der fehlenden Fläche für den bBF, sind die wahrscheinlich unterschiedlichen Wünsche/Vostellungen des Bauherrenpaares und der wahrscheinlich schon irgendwie fertige, uns unbekannte, Bauplan des Bauausführenden. 
Das Problem mit der fehlenden Fläche wird wahrscheinlich für uns ohne weitere Informationen nicht lösbar sein. Ohne Fläche funktioniert aber ein bBF nicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Liebe Andreas,

Schlägst du vor, noch Fläche vom großen Becken zur Regneration abzuzwacken? Die beiden Becken sind ja bereits angelegt/festgelegt.
Im Schwimmbereich (10mx3m) 30m² sollten eigentlich kein Pflanzen sein. 
Der mögliche bBF hat (6m x 1,5m) 9 m² - bBF = Pflanzenfilter? Könnte das ausreichen?

Vorfilter als Wandskimmer kombiniert. Fiap Spaltskimmer. http://www.fiap.com/spaltskim-active-20-000.html
Könnte das in reiner Schwerkraft funktionieren? D.H. wasser fließt nach unten in Reg.becken/Filterbecken?

Lg
monika


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Monika



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Schlägst du vor, noch Fläche vom großen Becken zur Regneration abzuzwacken?


Nein



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Die Seite kenn ich - gut.


....dort siehst du den Regenerationsbereich der um den Schwimmbereich angelegt ist.
Das siehst du auch in der Querschnittzeichnung auf der Seite. Das eigentliche Teichufer liegt höher als die derzeitige  Betonwanne, so dass der Eindruck eines natürlicheren Gewässers entsteht. Das ist der Regenerationsbereich

Wenn ihr nur die Living-Pool Variante bauen wollt, dann hab ich den Trötname Naturpool falsch als Natur(schwimm)teich interpretiert.
Dann mach dich mal wieder bei @blackbird 's Teich schlau. Formales Schwimmbecken mit Pflanzenfilter.



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Könnte das in reiner Schwerkraft funktionieren?


Das ist Halbschwerkraft. Das Wasser das durch Schwerkraft in das Bogensieb fließt muss ja irgendwo wieder auf Teichniveau gebracht werden.
Das Bogensieb wird unter Wasser stehen und nicht die erhoffte Leistung bringen.

Wie Carsten schon schrieb, eure Vorstellungen scheinen etwas auseinander zu driften.
Dat ist aber noch nicht schlimm,
wenn Ihr euch das schöne Wochenende Zeit nehmt, gemeinsam eure Wünsche und Vortsellungen formuliert und endgültige Entscheidungen trefft.

Dann umsetzen,

oder gezielt hier einstellen.

Der Plan sollte allerdings stehen........ in beiden Köpfen


----------



## Landschildkröte (4. Mai 2016)

Danke - Ja, es soll ganz formal werden.


----------



## dermarco (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carsten,

ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht, dass der Filter mit einem Meter viel zu tief ist.
Die Wurzeln müssen den Filter nicht komplett duchziehen, der Kies oder was auch immer hat durch die sich ansiedelnden Microorganisem ebenfalls eine Filterwirkung.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte im Filter längs eine Folie oder Wand eingezogen werden, die unten offen ist sodass das Wasser geleitet wird.
Das Wasser fließt von oben in das Filterbecken (Überlauf aus Pool) und wird an der anderen Seite oben wieder abgesaut.
Dann muss das Wasser zwangsläufig unter der Folie/Wand hindurch und durchstöhmt zweimal den einen Meter Filtertiefe.

Der Dreck wird in dem Kies hängen bleiben und nicht wieder mit nach oben gezogen und kann von den Microorganismen/Pflanzen abgebaut werden.

Gruß Marco


----------

